

Ask HN: We need a search functionality for the site - akvlad

This has happened at least 5 times this week alone. I remembered reading a HN thread, but don't know the link and always have to search for it through google. This will be a great improvement to this growing site. What do you guys think?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
At the bottom of every page there's a link to "Search". That takes you to a
Google search restricted to this site.

Alternatively, as someone else has said (and this is what I always use)
there's <http://searchyc.com>

PG says he's working on a search facility, but I really don't understand why
he doesn't simply give his blessing to <http://searchyc.com> \- I think it's
great for the job.

------
mootothemax
There are a few out there already; I regularly use <http://searchyc.com>

------
anigbrowl
I think it's fine the way it is.

